# Keeping sausage warm



## Mindaboo

I am in charge of keeping 300 sausage patties warm for a fundraiser. I need to cook these patties ahead of time, and I am wondering what the best way to handle keeping it all warm would be. The fundraiser is tomorrow, so I'd like to have the work done today. I bought a buffet server to keep them warm, but I am wondering what to do to warm them up again without having to fry them all over again. I'm thinking that I could cook them all today, place them in crock pots, put them in the fridge over night, and then use the warm setting while we are at church. My main concern is that they'll dry out. Any suggestions?


----------



## jwithnell

I've precooked sausage and bacon then rewarmed them in the oven -- the sausage, in a deep covered pan with maybe a drop or two of water added, the bacon spread out on a cookie sheet so it crisps some (though that was with a commercial oven where I could have a bunch of racks going at once.) For the sausage, I'd allow 30-45 minutes at a low temperature, say 300, checked often for drying. You may need to redistribute them some to make sure they heat evenly or you could have a food safety issue on your hands.


----------

